# Rotala mini type 2 emersed



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I have been meaning to post this for a long time, but I have been too busy. I grew this mini type 2 during the summer in an outside setup.










It doesn't look much like the submersed type. I is still small, but the pink under the leaves goes away. Its also got shiny thick leaves for its size. Its a lot hardier than it seems since as the water was evaporating, this was the only plant to survive well with little to no water. Also it did alright as the days got colder, but not too well as would be expected. I grew this along with anubias nana, java fern, C. wendti, and L. brasiliensis. Also the brasiliensis did very very well in the emersed setup.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Cool stuff. Were there any flowers?


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I did not see any develop. I imagine that if I had paid more attention to the emersed plants and fertilize them, then maybe it would have had flowers. The only fertilizing I did was pour tank water in the container every weekend. I think I will try growing it again in a pot by it self to see if I can get it to flower.


----------

